# Firma Jaxon



## Shadow_494 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

hat schonmal jemand was von der polnischen Firma Jaxon gehört? Ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Polen in den Urlaub. Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen will dachte ich, dass ich vll in Polen eine Rute kaufen könnte. Da bin ich auf diese Firma gestoßen(Modell: Jaxon Orion Fly). Da ich nicht viel Geld hab, war ich total baff als ich das gesehen hab. Denn es war die teuerste Fliegenrute für umgerechnet 39,74€!!!

Hier geht es zur Site der polnischen Firma auf englischer Sprache: http://jaxon.pl/index_en.php

Ich bitte um Antworten bezüglich dieser Rute!

Tight lines#6


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Firma Jaxon*

Hallo,

mach dich nicht verrückt, die Firma kennt hier wohl keiner.
Das muß aber nichts schlechtes bedeuten, jeder kann (wenn er genügent Ruten oder Rollen ordert) bei div. Herstellern in fern ost seinen Namen auf die Dinger malen lassen (machen sehr sehr viele Firmen deren Namen wir hier kennen nicht anders).

Schau dir die Ruten genau an, wenn möglich mach ein paar Würfe damit, und wenn sie dir dann gefallen - kauf sie.


----------



## cheech (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Firma Jaxon*

hi habe eine jaxon feeder aus polen super teil also die qwali stimmt bin sehr zufrieden:vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Firma Jaxon*

Wenn der Anbieter in China den richtigen Hersteller gewählt hat, brauchen die Ruten sich wahrscheinlich hinter einer Sage nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## stephan_81 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Firma Jaxon*

hallo,
ein freund von mir hat mal 'ne spinnrute dieser marke gefischt und war damit sehr zufrieden. die bauen wohl gutes gerät für wenig geld. was die fliegenruten angeht kann ich aber nichts sagen.
gruß
stephan


----------



## reiheramdeich (2. November 2008)

*AW: Firma Jaxon*

Hallo, hab mir die Fliegenrute JAXON Chrystalis Fly 7/8 zugelegt und bin absolut begeistert.
Die Rute war zwar mit 49,99 Euro etwas teurer als die Orion, aber dafür ist mit der Rolle Vera Fly 7/8 für 12,99 Euro das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis einfach Spitze.


----------

